# Help me choose between the two



## bigbenj (Jan 17, 2012)

Ive seen MOD's do this, so I'm going to follow.

I'm bouncing between research stop and chemone for a prami order. Im having prolactin issues, and I've upped my dose from my current source, to see if it helps, but I definitely need to have back up.

Anyone with experience with either, please chime in. I know heavy likes them both, what about everyone else?


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 17, 2012)

ive used researchstop's prami before and it is definitely legit. shit gives me prami sides like crazy. i normally dont trust liquid research chems but i have never been let down by RS


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 17, 2012)

Ive used research stop for other products with good success.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 17, 2012)

Good to hear. I'm glad to hear that from some guys who have been around the game a while. Ill wait for a little more input, or hell, I might just get both.


----------



## waterstill (Jan 17, 2012)

Door #3 Manpower


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm iffy on them because they're newer to the game and the prices are low. I'm not knocking them, they're probably legit, but I need to know I'm getting what I paid for.

Here is what I might do. Maybe I'll order from research stop and mp. I'll run RS first, and the switch to MP. That way I can gauge the potency.

Also, I'm not going to name which company I have now. Some may now, most don't. The problem very well could be I'm not running enough. I took others advice to cut back a little in my prami dose. I shouldn't have listened as I knew my body would need more.


----------



## Deity (Jan 17, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I'm iffy on them because they're newer to the game and the prices are low. I'm not knocking them, they're probably legit, but I need to know I'm getting what I paid for.
> 
> Here is what I might do. Maybe I'll order from research stop and mp. I'll run RS first, and the switch to MP. That way I can gauge the potency.
> 
> Also, I'm not going to name which company I have now. Some may now, most don't. The problem very well could be I'm not running enough. I took others advice to cut back a little in my prami dose. I shouldn't have listened as I knew my body would need more.


 Manpower's prami kept my prolactin at bay on 700mg tren ace and like 200mg npp a week. Definetly legit.


----------



## waterstill (Jan 17, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I'm iffy on them because they're newer to the game and the prices are low. I'm not knocking them, they're probably legit, but I need to know I'm getting what I paid for.
> 
> Here is what I might do. Maybe I'll order from research stop and mp. I'll run RS first, and the switch to MP. That way I can gauge the potency.
> 
> Also, I'm not going to name which company I have now. Some may now, most don't. The problem very well could be I'm not running enough. I took others advice to cut back a little in my prami dose. I shouldn't have listened as I knew my body would need more.



I have no stake in any sponsor, I'm just going off what my rat has seen/currently sees..in this case g2g. I haven't given my rat the other sources named so I can't speak on their quality.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 17, 2012)

I've used aromasin from both and both were legit.  And you know I got bloodwork for confirmation.


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 17, 2012)

I haven't tested RS or C1 products but I've ran tests on many others over the years and MP is one of only 2 companies I trust rightnow. My rats get 0 prolactin sides on high doses of Tren or Deca with their Caber.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 17, 2012)

Why do your rats do tren? Benj is on steroids and is getting gyno not his pet.


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 18, 2012)

+1 manpower


----------



## twotuff (Jan 18, 2012)

chemone. You get what you pay for. a good way to think of it is in terms of hookers


----------



## XYZ (Jan 18, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Ive seen MOD's do this, so I'm going to follow.
> 
> I'm bouncing between research stop and chemone for a prami order. Im having prolactin issues, and I've upped my dose from my current source, to see if it helps, but I definitely need to have back up.
> 
> Anyone with experience with either, please chime in. I know heavy likes them both, what about everyone else?


 

It's totally fine to openly discuss this, research chemicals are not illegal.

research stop has REALLY good stuff.

Good luck.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 18, 2012)

XYZ said:


> It's totally fine to openly discuss this, research chemicals are not illegal.
> 
> research stop has REALLY good stuff.
> 
> Good luck.


 Good. Thank you.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 18, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> Why do your rats do tren? Benj is on steroids and is getting gyno not his pet.


 hahahahaha


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 18, 2012)

I think I might pick up some researchstop and some manpower. Yep, thats what Ill do. Thanks for the input, fellas.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 18, 2012)

Deity said:


> Manpower's prami kept my prolactin at bay on 700mg tren ace and like 200mg npp a week. Definetly legit.



Yeah man, do this.  
*MP Research Supply*


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 18, 2012)

Benji has found a loophole in the source discussion rules


----------



## CG (Jan 18, 2012)

XYZ said:


> It's totally fine to openly discuss this, research chemicals are not illegal.
> 
> research stop has REALLY good stuff.
> 
> Good luck.



Rc's are legal, for non human consumption. 

Just remember that


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 18, 2012)

The Mod's pull some bullshit around here. Ive seen Mod's themselves talk about RC's in the Anabolic Zone. I must be public enemy number 1.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 18, 2012)

Should be in the RC section as well:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/152913-adex-aromasin-harsher-liver.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...while-pct-very-important-information-you.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/153078-extreme-peptides-arimidex.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/152090-blood-work-says-all.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/152976-arimidex.html

I got tired of copy and pasting.


----------



## bb1129 (Jan 18, 2012)

Deity said:


> Manpower's prami kept my prolactin at bay on 700mg tren ace and like 200mg npp a week. Definetly legit.



Those are some nice doses!


----------



## FordFan (Jan 18, 2012)

Manpower!  I tried them, so far there clen and letro is legit. I will place my next order with them.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 18, 2012)

Definitely giving manpower a shot. Even though Im skeptical, I havent heard a bad thing yet.


----------



## twotuff (Jan 18, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Definitely giving manpower a shot. Even though Im skeptical, I havent heard a bad thing yet.


 

cheap bastard


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 18, 2012)

Im going with MP, and ResearchStop, butthole =)


----------



## twotuff (Jan 18, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Im going with MP, and ResearchStop, butthole =)


 

like I said ..,. Go eat a pizza


----------



## XYZ (Jan 18, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> The Mod's pull some bullshit around here. Ive seen Mod's themselves talk about RC's in the Anabolic Zone. I must be public enemy number 1.


 

What do you mean because it was moved?  It's about reseach chemicals so I moved it, do you want it moved back to the AAS section for some reason?  Just ask.

FYI - It's not BS to put the thread in the place it belongs, and no you are not public enemy #1, not even close.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 18, 2012)

Sorry for overreacting, I just get ticked when Mod's move stuff and dont say anything or give an explanation. Ive always been the kind to give a reason why I do something, not just do it and then turn away.

Plus, I saw all the other threads about RC's in AZ. But its fine, I found what I was looking for.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 18, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Sorry for overreacting, I just get ticked when Mod's move stuff and dont say anything or give an explanation. Ive always been the kind to give a reason why I do something, not just do it and then turn away.
> 
> Plus, I saw all the other threads about RC's in AZ. But its fine, I found what I was looking for.


 

Not a problem.  I just think you're getting ticked at the wrong mod.  If you've ever got an issue all you need to do is send a PM and the issue at hand will be delt with quickly and honestly.

Did you want this moved back?


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 18, 2012)

No, its ok. I received enough feedback to decide what Im going to do. Thanks for putting up with my shit =)


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 18, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Ive seen MOD's do this, so I'm going to follow.
> 
> I'm bouncing between research stop and chemone for a prami order. Im having prolactin issues, and I've upped my dose from my current source, to see if it helps, but I definitely need to have back up.
> 
> Anyone with experience with either, please chime in. I know heavy likes them both, what about everyone else?


ChemOne carries Prami???

ResearchStop and ChemOne are both top of the line as stated repeatedly, over and over and over and over.....


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 18, 2012)

...


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 18, 2012)

Im using manpower's prami right now with 700mg tren. It's legit. ive also used manpower's prami in the past and it was legit then too lol


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 18, 2012)

Also, I would consider getting Prolactin levels checked to verify dose if you haven't already.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 19, 2012)

is eithier on of these sponsor here?and if not why not i wish we had better research chem sponsor here.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 19, 2012)

I wish they would come over and buy some ad space. All I hear about either is that theyre very good sources. Either they dont know about this site, or they arent interested.


----------



## CG (Jan 19, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I wish they would come over and buy some ad space. All I hear about either is that theyre very good sources. Either they dont know about this site, or they arent interested.



Well labpe has great peptides, and I always hear good shit about mp.. sometimes the less you hear\see the better.. ya know?


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 19, 2012)

this is true


----------

